# Does clary sage oil actually bring on labour? Has it worked for you?



## JasmineAnne

Hello all!

Im 39 weeks tomorrow, and I had a membrane sweep 3 days ago (baby is big so midwife wanted to hurry things along), she said I was still closed but still managed to do the sweep. And these past couple days since the sweep I've been losing my mucus plug. I've been eating lots of pineapple, having a lot of sex, nipple stimulation, and putting an evening primrose capsule up there every morning and night. But I've also just today bought some clary sage oil after reading about it on different websites. And I'm just wondering if it has worked for some people on here? And what you did with it for it to work? Any tips or advice will be appreciated. I just want my baby boy out before he gets too big lol!


----------



## Eleanor ace

I used it with both of mine. It didn't do anything the first time but with my 2nd it really did. I'd put a few drops in the bath and put some on a flannel which I'd have by my face and sniff. I'd get contractions every time. I also put some in a carrier oil an rubbed it on my bump and back once I'd had my sweep and it brought more contractions on. I went into labour and I used it to help me focus through early labour at home until I went to hospital. I forgot to take it to the hospital and I found I was a bit less relaxed through contractions without it.


----------



## Becky1987

I used it with my first in the bath and it didn't do anything! I haven't bothered buying any this time round. X


----------



## Kess

I had a bath with some in the water early afternoon, then went outside to play with the dogs. Bending over to pick a ball up, my waters went, and I was in proper labour by mid afternoon. No idea if it was the clary sage, but I'll have some on hand this time if I go over.

Quick question though -how does your midwife know the baby is big? Scans can be very very inaccurate (about a pound either way IIRC), and measuring your bump isn't accurate either - you don't know how much is placenta and fluid, and some bumps stick out more for the same size baby whereas others squish mum's organs more lol. My MW measured my bump last time and I was on track for a baby around 7 and a half pounds... DS was 9lbs 5oz! Tbh, a big baby isn't something to be scared of. Get in the right position, and labour can be easier with a big baby - gravity helps more and they open your cervix faster. I had a fairly quick and easy labour, and am not scared of another big baby this time. Also easier to look after after birth IMO.


----------



## Pearls18

I put some on my stomach and in a bath and for the rest of the evening my bump kept going uncomfortably rock hard, I woke up early the next morning in labour, no idea if related, but the evening I used it I went into serious nesting mode I KNEW I would go into labour the next day. I was 39+5 and he was my second.


----------



## mum140381

i used it it game me contractions but didnt get me into labor but i was only 36-37 weeks as i was induced at 38 weeks anyway x


----------



## Rhio92

I used it from 6 weeks and it never seemed to do anything. When I was in labour I used it from 1cm and I believe it helped keep the labour going until I became established. 
I'd buy some, at the very least, it smells lovely and makes a nice bath!


----------

